# 2007 hca bow pics



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice lookin bows:darkbeer:


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

Have you got the specs and msrp's for all of the bows?


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

Richard
is that my triad ? :shade: 
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> 2007 Bows


triad380.
31 1/4 axle to axle
7 3/8 brace 
320-330 IBO

Iron-mace. 
33 1/2 axle to axle
7 1/4 brace
330-340 IBO

sidewinderpro
32 1/4 axle to axle
7 1/4 brace
308-318 IBO

katana
30" axle to axle
7 1/4 brace
301-311 IBO


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

Can't wait to get my hands on one of the Iron Mace!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow. 
Very nice Richard. 

When will LH models be available?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Wow.
> Very nice Richard.
> 
> When will LH models be available?


we have the aluminum and carbon triad lh now
sidewinder pro lh now
and the maces are getting cut in aluminum carbon not ready yet rh or lh


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Those are definitely nice!!!!:thumbs_up 

How many more are you coming out with?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> we have the aluminum and carbon triad lh now
> sidewinder pro lh now
> and the maces are getting cut in aluminum carbon not ready yet rh or lh



Is there any spec difference in the Alum Triad vs. the Carbon model in the pic?

That Katana sure is a nice looking rig, I always liked the original so this one must be even sweeter.


----------



## volstateguy (Nov 9, 2006)

Richard please get some dealers or dealer in my area, Hendersonville or Gallatin, those bows look sweet and can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Is there any spec difference in the Alum Triad vs. the Carbon model in the pic?
> 
> That Katana sure is a nice looking rig, I always liked the original so this one must be even sweeter.


The aluminum triad380 is 4 lbs other then that same specs


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey FPT, I was wondering what happened to the split limbs and single cams..? I asked back in the fall if they were still going to be incorporated and you said they were, but I am not seeing either on any of the new bows..what's up with that? Or is it just going to be the same old, same old bows that will have the splits and single cams..?


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome looking bows for sure!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet !! :thumbs_up


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*hmm*

no newberry ,,,,:mg: the sb1 a great bow :darkbeer: what a let down


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Triad











Iron mace











Sidewinder pro










Katana


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice looking bows Richard


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Awesome bows*

Couple of questions for FPT...

Just woundering if you're going to have a shop in the SE Michigan area? Will there be anything in the Michigan area? 

For the Iron Mace, is this bow a true two cam bow? Do they slave to on another? I like this set-up with a roller guard! 

Can't wait to see them in person. When do you predict to have Iron Maces in stores for people to play with?

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*07 HCA Bows*

Great looking bows. Can't wait till Atlanta to get them in my hands. If they shoot as good as they look they will be AWSOME!!!


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

any chance to get an iron mace with the old easy to tune, split yoke hatchet cams? If so I'll take two !


----------



## ny2ut2id79 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mathews roller guard. Bowtech cam system. The riser......well that appears to be a High Country. Nice looking bows..........borrowed technology.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Robert Ogden said:


> no newberry ,,,,:mg: the sb1 a great bow :darkbeer: what a let down


Take it easy there Robert:wink: Richard is just completing the HCA line first, the 07 Newberrys are coming out later.

By the way those bows are SWEET!!


----------



## buzzlightyear (Jun 14, 2005)

ny2ut2id79 said:


> Mathews roller guard. Bowtech cam system. The riser......well that appears to be a High Country. Nice looking bows..........*borrowed technology*.


Obviously some people's still in the ice age.

I bought 16 of Richard's bows - Sabres,B1 and LB1 (Newberry) and they are great bows. Just waiting to tie up somethings with Richard and I'll be seeing the Iron Mace and Katanas down my side of town. Whoo hoo...


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

ny2ut2id79 said:


> Mathews roller guard. Bowtech cam system. The riser......well that appears to be a High Country. Nice looking bows..........borrowed technology.


Nope,that's a HCA roller guard (patent) and that's not Bowtwch's cam system. I don't think Bowtech actually ownes the "Binary" system,or did they finally buy it???


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Has HCA improved their quality control issues?????? If so I would be glad to take a look at them again for my shop, used to be one of my best sellers before quality control went south (way south). HCA has a strong following in this area, or at least they used to, I think they could again if the bows are quality and not over priced like alot of the bows out there.
Hope things have changed for the better, if so I will see in a couple of weeks at the ATA show.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

crazy horse said:


> Has HCA improved their quality control issues?????? If so I would be glad to take a look at them again for my shop, used to be one of my best sellers before quality control went south (way south). HCA has a strong following in this area, or at least they used to, I think they could again if the bows are quality and not over priced like alot of the bows out there.
> Hope things have changed for the better, if so I will see in a couple of weeks at the ATA show.


Then these bows will defiantly be up your ally pm me your info and i will have someone call you:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Richard,*

Will these bows have the "No Bow Press Needed" feature like the Newberry bows?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ny2ut2id79 said:


> Mathews roller guard. Bowtech cam system. The riser......well that appears to be a High Country. Nice looking bows..........borrowed technology.


hers the links to the borrowed technoligy
1
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=3990425&OS=3990425&RS=3990425

2
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...6,722,354.PN.&OS=PN/6,722,354&RS=PN/6,722,354

SHOOT AWAY!


----------



## buzzlightyear (Jun 14, 2005)

crazy horse said:


> Has HCA improved their quality control issues?????? If so I would be glad to take a look at them again for my shop, used to be one of my best sellers before quality control went south (way south). HCA has a strong following in this area, or at least they used to, I think they could again if the bows are quality and not over priced like alot of the bows out there.
> Hope things have changed for the better, if so I will see in a couple of weeks at the ATA show.


Yeah I remember the HCA bows back then. They were great. I think the issue now is whether we will have assurance that HCA won't market bows in the Net and undercut dealers. Also the issue of customer service and support. All the more so for International dealers with their added cost for freight and insurance to land them. The margins are thinner given the fact that Foreign Exchange risk is another issue that the dealers have to bear.

I think Elite's got themselves a great line of bows but they probably did not expect the high demand and thus their apparent inability to meet deadlines. Hope it won't happen here with HCA. Anyway all the best to HCA and Richard. I always had positive experiences working with Richard. OH BTW Richard - You need 2 personal assitants to help you out. Otherwise you'll be swamped. LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

> ny2ut2id79...Mathews roller guard. Bowtech cam system. The riser......well that appears to be a High Country. Nice looking bows..........borrowed technology.


Intersting...what's changed your stance on bashing? :zip: 



> ny2ut2id79...It is hard to find a Darton dealer West of the Mississippi. They are based in Michigan. My first 4 bows were Dartons. I left and shot Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech now I am back to Darton.
> 
> *I came back because not a lot of people shoot them and no one is constantly bashing them like archers who shoot the other three brands *(not all of those who shoot the big three bash and whine). Give Darton a try. If they can revive Hoyt and Bowtech by just putting the C/P/S system on those bows they must be doing something right.


You should check you old post before you start typing comments. 

Josh


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

Richard,
Anything in the works this year or next for something with a longer ATA? Say 36" or more, and at least 7" BH? Thanks


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

whats the price on these bows? im looking for a new one and want to shoot as many as i can.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*Congtatulations!!!!*

Richard looks like you've designed some real winners. Great job on some great looking bows.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

:asleep: 

Not a target length bow in the mix?

I miss my Excalibur:wink:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> the maces are getting cut in aluminum carbon not ready yet rh or lh



Richard,
could you explain aluminum carbon? Aren't the risers all aluminum?

TEXAS


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Richard,
> could you explain aluminum carbon? Aren't the risers all aluminum?
> 
> TEXAS




I think he meant that the aluminum are done or almost
the carbon ones are not finished yet


----------



## L.O.T.10R (Dec 12, 2006)

My next bow will be Iron mace (i promise to myself). The design for this bow looks like combination of 3 top bows in the market. And this will make me shooting bows from 3 different company...Martin, Mathews and......you say it!

______________________________________________
LOVE ARCHERY, NEVER FALL IN LOVE WITH BOW BRAND


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*New name*



fastpassthrough said:


> 2007 Bows


The triad is now the stilleto 380


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> The triad is now the stilleto 380


I saw that because I have been keeping close tabs on the HCA website. Lookin good, by the way!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I gotta admitt, that Iron Mace is a good looking rig. I wouldnt mind slinging a few arrows through one of them. I use to shoot a HCA Split Force Extreme back in the 90's with the sweet old hatchet cams on it...That was a good bow, never had an ounce of trouble with it. I sold it to a kid that lived up the road from me and he's still shooting it, talked to him awhile back and he said he still loved it. I'd love to see HCA get their stuff back together and reclaim the market they use to have...They built great bows and the old 2 cams hatchets were smokin fast. I know Crazy Horse use to sell the hell out of HCA bows, everyone had one it seemed like. I hope you guys got all the problems worked out you had awhile back with QC and stuff, if so they should be awesome bows.


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> I hope you guys got all the problems worked out you had awhile back with QC and stuff, if so they should be awesome bows.


I dont know for sure but I think "you guys" might be a whole new gig. Meaning I dont think they will have ANY of the problems the old HCA had.
I believe this is a whole new ball game.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Can you shoot under 5 grains per pound with the aluminum risers.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bcycle said:


> Can you shoot under 5 grains per pound with the aluminum risers.


yes you sure can!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

where can i shoot these bows at.. i am in Fayette Iowa in the north east corner of the state at college right now and i live in Clinton Illinois located in the middle of the state 45 miles away from Springfeild. My first bow was a High Country Force with the hatchets. Love that little thing and will never get rid of it. It will hang in my room forever. I would like to shoot this new line before I buy a new one in the spring.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Great looking bows, I think HCA is back on the Radar! I won't buy another bow without shooting one of those first!


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Congrats on the beautiful new bows!*

Looks like some serious winners here! Kinda like picking sundaes, I can't figure out which one I like the best. 

Are you hunting with me this year or what??? AZ deadline is 2/13, don't forget! Pm me when you get a chance.
carter


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Do you have a dealer list on the web site? I couldn't find it.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

well the roller gard high county has the pat on so just thought you sould know


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

once again where can i shoot this line.. closest dealer to fayette iowa of clinton illinois.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca arrows*

richard, i know you have been putting all your time in to your new bows, in the future any possibilty of making a large dia. shaft that would compliment your light weight shafts you have already?


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

Quickpin87
remember we here on Archery Talk are getting sneek previews:thumbs_up 
the 07 bow line comes out after the ATA show end of this week.:tongue: 
the only bow that is released is the Sidewinder Pro
I sure there will be a HCA dealer near you after the show
Gregg


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Keepin' the thread alive*

because I cannot locate an MRSP on the HCA bow lines. Couldn't find it on the HCA website either. FPT, come to my rescue and save me from pulling out any more hair. I don't have much to give up!
Carter


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

carteranderson said:


> because I cannot locate an MRSP on the HCA bow lines. Couldn't find it on the HCA website either. FPT, come to my rescue and save me from pulling out any more hair. I don't have much to give up!
> Carter


Iron Mace MSRP $699.00


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

fastpassthrough,

Can you also give me an MSRP for the Stilleto? I would also like to know the speed of the Stilleto set at 60# and 26" draw, both IBO and with 5.5 Speed Max Pro.

Might have to give up on the Equalizer if the IBO speed holds above 300.


----------



## old1sg (Aug 27, 2006)

Fastpassthrough, 

Awaiting the arrival of my Stilletto 380. I was very reluctant about the transaction because of the last High Country I purchased, but after the positive reviews, you have again perked my interest. I have worked with Steve for a few weeks about some bow issues and he was a great help. Everyone from HCA has been great. But I finally ended up sending my bow in to HCA.:BangHead: I will not bash any bows, but I was really hoping you could have worked with me a little more. If this Stilletto is as good as it should be I will once again comtemplate being a HCA dealer, but I have to believe in a product before I can sell it. 

Thank you and God Bless


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

x-shocker said:


> fastpassthrough,
> 
> Can you also give me an MSRP for the Stilleto? I would also like to know the speed of the Stilleto set at 60# and 26" draw, both IBO and with 5.5 Speed Max Pro.
> 
> Might have to give up on the Equalizer if the IBO speed holds above 300.


What about MSRP on the carbon riser versions of the Stilleto 380 and Iron Mace?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey Richard, any idea on the time frame for carbon riser Iron Maces?


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

One of the neat things about HC bows is the lack of weight. Several other prominent manufacturers appear to be headed the wrong way on the weight issue.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Iron Mace has a back stabilizer hole.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> Does anyone know if the Iron Mace has a back stabilizer hole.


YES IT DOES!


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey Richard, can you post a picture of my Iron Mace being put in the shipping box and going out the door to my dealer? :wink:


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Hca*

hope all u fellows have better luck with HCA than i did last year.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I think any comment like that should require some elaboration. 



bloodiarrow68 said:


> hope all u fellows have better luck with HCA than i did last year.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Hca*

just wishin luck not wantin to bash.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you are not wanting to bash, then why comment. Almost everyone knows that there have been problems with HCA in the past, but I truly believe that with the changes made in the last several months and with FPT being on AT and on other sites talking with future customers, that the turn has been made and HCA will once again rise to the top. I had problems with HCA when I was a dealer for them, but I also had problems with every other Mfg. I dealt with, Bear, PSE, Mathews and Hoyt. The most problems I had were with Hoyt, but that does not make them a bad company, just problems with employees. I for one cannot wait to get my hands on an Iron Mace or a Stilletto 380 and I wish HCA all the best along with all the other bow companies out there. If they all do well, then archery is growing and that is a boon to all of us.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

FPT, I am currently shooting a TSSR Carbon with the Twin Turbo cams, and absolutely love the bow. Will the speed and performance be really different with the Iron Mace or Stilletto 380, all being set up the same? Also, what will be the difference between the Trinary cams and the old Twin Turbos (hatchet) as far as draw cycle and valley? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

Richard has been more than helpful in helping me get a Iron Mace. We just changed dealers in my area and everything went very quickly. My Mace is on order and should be here in a few weeks. Looking forward to High Countrys retun.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hca*

Looking forward to the arrival of these for us in Australia :tongue: 

Our team will be shooting Iron Maces - I have a Stiletto 380 Carbon for my new hunting rig and the rest for retail. :darkbeer:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

A few more questions. Can you get a target grip for the Iron Mace, love the one on the Newberrys. Does the draw length adjust with mods? If so are they avalible in 31"?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> A few more questions. Can you get a target grip for the Iron Mace, love the one on the Newberrys. Does the draw length adjust with mods? If so are they avalible in 31"?


Answers to my questions.

No target grip at this time.
The draw length does adjust with mods and they are avalible in 31".


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> A few more questions. Can you get a target grip for the Iron Mace, love the one on the Newberrys. Does the draw length adjust with mods? If so are they avalible in 31"?


Yes they are available and yes the Mace does go to 31" draw also i just finished up a 2 piece sideplate grip for the Mace for everyone that do not like the 1 piece grip
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mudslinger2 said:


> FPT, I am currently shooting a TSSR Carbon with the Twin Turbo cams, and absolutely love the bow. Will the speed and performance be really different with the Iron Mace or Stilletto 380, all being set up the same? Also, what will be the difference between the Trinary cams and the old Twin Turbos (hatchet) as far as draw cycle and valley? Any help would be appreciated.


The 2 bows that you mention are not even comparible on speed or shot feel you need to test drive one for yourself and then make the call
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Friar Tuck said:


> Looking forward to the arrival of these for us in Australia :tongue:
> 
> Our team will be shooting Iron Maces - I have a Stiletto 380 Carbon for my new hunting rig and the rest for retail. :darkbeer:


your lefties are being boxed now then there on there way! oh did i say* LH * lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hca*

Mmmmm going to need some more Richard  Look for another order shortly :mg:


----------



## kirk007 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have an iron mace on order now, ready to give r a try.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am waiting for a local dealer to get the Iron Mace and Stilletto 380 in, but my TSSR served its purpose well in 06.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

OK, lets not get are ****** tighty's hiked up to high, this is a simple question. I was just checking out the website today. What is the difference between the binary cam and the trinary cam.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

One starts "bi" the other starts "tri" :wink: 
On a serious note, as a person with an Iron Mace on order, I'd be curious also.



olehemlock said:


> OK, lets not get are ****** tighty's hiked up to high, this is a simple question. I was just checking out the website today. What is the difference between the binary cam and the trinary cam.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*stilletto carbon*

will have pic's in the next few days, shot the bow, wow, no hand shock, very quiet. haven't tested the speed, but i can say it zips. joe


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*2007 Mace*

All of the Iron Maces on B.O. will be shipped this week thanks for the patience to all that have ordered.Starting next week bows that are ordered should go out within a day or 2 tops


----------



## Canowicakte (Nov 20, 2006)

hello richard, congrats for the new bows.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Mace*



fastpassthrough said:


> All of the Iron Maces on B.O. will be shipped this week thanks for the patience to all that have ordered.Starting next week bows that are ordered should go out within a day or 2 tops


Great. I see a new bow in the very near future. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> All of the Iron Maces on B.O. will be shipped this week thanks for the patience to all that have ordered.Starting next week bows that are ordered should go out within a day or 2 tops


thats great to hear!!!!!:darkbeer: 

Now maybe we can get some reviews


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Iron Mace*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*stilletto 380 carbon*

sweet bow, did a little adjustments, getting 324 at 60lbs 29in draw, no hand shock, smooth draw, great job richard. having problems getting pic's to transfer, file size for each picture is to big, any hints?


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

jjambow said:


> sweet bow, did a little adjustments, getting 324 at 60lbs 29in draw, no hand shock, smooth draw, great job richard. having problems getting pic's to transfer, file size for each picture is to big, any hints?


Sweet! What is the arrow weight? 300gr.?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

jjambow said:


> having problems getting pic's to transfer, file size for each picture is to big, any hints?


Open the pic file in Windows "Paint" program (Start -- Programs -- Accessories -- Paint) then go into Image -- Stretch/Skew and enter a small percentage (try 40-50% for starters) under Stretch -- Horizontal and Vertical same number -- this will resize the image to fewer pixels and should also reduce the file size.

If you have Microsoft Photo Editor you can do it in there too.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

Richard any pics of the new 2pc grips will they fit all the new modles carbon and alu Thanks Shane


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca stilletto*

here are some pictures, great bow to shoot.


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

purchased an iron mace this weekend shoots great and quite no hand shock, sweet bow thanks hca


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice pics! 
great news HCA is now a archery talk sponsor:darkbeer:


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

my wait is over :thumbs_up :darkbeer: 
now, this is the best site:wink: 
Gregg


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

With any luck I should be looking at one of these in a couple or three days. I expect the 400 fps barrier to fall...


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

jjambow said:


> sweet bow, did a little adjustments, getting 324 at 60lbs 29in draw, no hand shock, smooth draw, great job richard. having problems getting pic's to transfer, file size for each picture is to big, any hints?


jjambow,

Could you drop the DL to 26 inches and put it through the chrono at 60#? I need to compare it to an Elite. I know it's about 10 fps per inch of DL but some bows drop faster or slower than that 10 fps rule. 

There isn't a stilleto near me for my own testing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*26in draw*

don't have the module for that draw, email richard or call him, he should be able to give you a speed +/- a few fps, thanks joe


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Dumb question here.....

One of the selling points for HCA bows in recent times has been the heat-treated limbs; one pair of such as survived over a year on one of my bows set around 84 lbs shooting 280 grain arrows. 

That to my thinking would make HCA one of the best if not THE best bow limb manufacturer on the planet, if not the entire solar system.

Why did HCA then decide to go with Barnesdale limbs, and do they feel confident that the Barnesdale limbs are going to be as reliable as their own limbs have been?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

medved said:


> Dumb question here.....
> 
> One of the selling points for HCA bows in recent times has been the heat-treated limbs; one pair of such as survived over a year on one of my bows set around 84 lbs shooting 280 grain arrows.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the heat treating , but I thought their split limbs had/have a great track record and I think you have asked an excellent question Medved.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

*iron mace*

375gr arrow-29" draw,with short draw module, 55lb draw weight -10 shot average 270fps. 315gr - 29"draw with short draw module,55lb draw weight -10 shot average 291fps. the 375gr arrow would be a 6.8gr/lb arrow and the315gr arrow would be a 5.7gr/lb arrow. pretty darn good if you ask me.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Since everyone is talking about the new HCA bows, has anyone had any time spent shooting the Stilletto 380, particularly the carbon riser version. Looks like this bow is shorter, lighter more brace height and only 5fps slower than the Iron Mace. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shot the Left Hand model they had in the lanes at the ATA show. I do not own one but I did go back several times over two days. It was in my top three in no particular order. Hoyt Vectix, Bowtech Tribute and HCA Stilletto 380. Very smooth draw cycle, no noise I could hear but I was in a building full of people and no shock or vibration. It was on 62# and shooting Speed Pro Max 6.2's. It was the carbon riser model.


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

nice. :clap:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca carbon stilletto*

i'm shooting the carbon stilletto 30in draw 62lbs with speed pros 6.2 and 100gr point, arrow weight is 615 grs, i'm getting approx. 324 fps, no hand shock, very quiet and holds as good as i can hold.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and reports. Looks like a new Stilletto 380 in the very near future.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

jjambow, did you mean that your arrow weight was 415 grams? 615 sounds a little heavy.


----------

